# koi  15 cm groß sehr scheu



## sleepwalker (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo ,

ich habe seid 3 Tagen 2 kleine 15 cm große Koi, welche man kaum sieht weil sie sich nur verstecken ! Smile

Kann das bestimmte Gründe haben oder sind Koi in der größe einfach sehr scheu wenn sie in einen neuen Teich kommen ? Embarassed

LG


----------



## Frank (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: koi  15 cm groß sehr scheu*

Hi Sleepwalker,

habe deine Anfrage mal hierher verschoben.  

Ich denke sie müssen sich erstmal an die neue Umgebung gewöhnen. Warte mal die Zeit ab, das wird schon ...


----------



## Doris (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: koi  15 cm groß sehr scheu*

Hallo sleepwalker

Als wir im letzten Jahr unsere 3 kleinen Koi in den neuen Teich gesetzt haben, waren sie 4 Wochen spurlos verschwunden. Ich hab schon gedacht, sie wären im Fischhimmel, aber auf einmal kamen sie so nacheinander wieder. Ich denke, deine brauchen wirklich auch erst mal eine Eingewöhnungsphase.
Sie werden schon wieder auftauchen


----------



## sleepwalker (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: koi  15 cm groß sehr scheu*

Hallo ,

vielen dank für eure antworten das beruhigt mich sehr ! 

viel spass weiterhin mit eurem Teich und euren Fischen! 

LG Schönen Sonntag


----------



## sleepwalker (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: koi  15 cm groß sehr scheu*

GUTE NACHRICHT !!

Die Racker kommen seid heute aus Ihren verstecken und schwimmen rum !


----------



## Doris (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: koi  15 cm groß sehr scheu*

Guten Morgen sleepwalker

Dann auch dir viel Spaß und Freude mit deinen kleinen Rackern


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: koi  15 cm groß sehr scheu*

Hallo,

na siehst Du... Geduld muss man haben!
Gerade auch beim Umgang mit Tieren. 
Hab ich Dir doch schon im Chat gesagt, dass die ihre Zeit brauchen


----------



## rainthanner (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: koi  15 cm groß sehr scheu*

na also, 

nun kaufst du dir noch einen kleinen Chagoi, dann kannst die Fische nächste Woche streicheln.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## sleepwalker (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: koi  15 cm groß sehr scheu*

Hallo, ist das wirklich so das durch einen Chagoi die koi zahm werden ?
finde die chagoi bloß nicht schön oder gibts da auch schöne ?


 

meine racker


----------



## rainthanner (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: koi  15 cm groß sehr scheu*



			
				sleepwalker schrieb:
			
		

> finde die chagoi bloß nicht schön oder gibts da auch schöne ?


 

na wenn der nicht schön ist:  
ein knapper Meter Fisch












Gruß Rainer


----------



## WERNER 02 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: koi  15 cm groß sehr scheu*



			
				sleepwalker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ist das wirklich so das durch einen Chagoi die koi zahm werden ?
> finde die chagoi bloß nicht schön oder gibts da auch schöne ?
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Sleepwalker

Sicher gibt es von den Chagoi auch Schöne. Schau dir nur mal einen Ginrin Chagoi an.
Ebenso gibt es bei den normalen Chagoi verschiedene Farbabstufungen, bis hin ins grünlich braune. Gleichfalls ist es wahr, einen Chagoi oder Ochiba im Teich,- und die Zutraulichkeit nimmt zu.


Gruß
Werner


----------

